# Reverend Marvins Wings



## LarryWolfe (Oct 16, 2005)

Mixed up a batch of wings rubbed with Stubbs and basted with Reverend Marvins HOT, cut with a bit of Honey.  Grilled indirectly and they turned out FABULOUS!!  Also did some ABT's.


----------



## Griff (Oct 16, 2005)

Larry

Your photos are not working for me.

Griff


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2005)

Griff said:
			
		

> Larry
> 
> Your photos are not working for me.
> 
> Griff


That's ePhotoHut for ya!!  :lmao: :lmao: :lmao:

 :!:


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 16, 2005)

The Joker said:
			
		

> Griff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's real funny..........do you laugh at everything???  :compuf:   I fail to see the humor GIZMO!  We don't all have our own web hoster like you![/u]


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2005)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> The Joker":2me1cdni][quote=Griff]Larry
> 
> Your photos are not working for me.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Oct 16, 2005)

The Joker said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe":1lnhvh9e][quote="The Joker":1lnhvh9e][quote=Griff]Larry
> 
> Your photos are not working for me.
> 
> ...


----------



## kidsmoke (Oct 16, 2005)

Looks great Larry.  Giving my ideas for my new grill!  Wish the skins would have won today. Would have helped to increase Denvers lead over KC.   The skins are definately playing better than they have in recent years.


----------



## kidsmoke (Oct 17, 2005)

I'm glad Larry posts photo's. I just ran across the photo's he posted in the Brisket 911 thread and found them very helpful. (Just happened to buy my first brisket and the point was cut off and was wondering if I'd be able to cook it).  Don't love popups, but I still appreciate the photos and find them valuable. 

I signed up for Photobucket, just for the sole purpose of posting pics here.  First time I've used an online pic hosting site.  25MB free, it'll auto-resize your photos when you upload to 250K (if you don't resize them yourself before you upload).  So you'd only get about 100 photo's up before you'd have to start deleting photos.  However if you resize your photos before uploading, 25mb of space should last a very long time.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 17, 2005)

Thanks for the info Kid!


----------



## Finney (Oct 17, 2005)

That's some good looking food you had there Larry.  Good job.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 17, 2005)

Finney said:
			
		

> That's some good looking food you had there Larry.  Good job.



I thought you, Jim and Woody were gonna make a surprise trip up to see me.  So I made enough for you guys, but you never showed.  Now I have lunch for a couple days this week!


----------



## kidsmoke (Oct 18, 2005)

Larry...how do you make ABT's?   =P~


----------



## txpgapro (Oct 19, 2005)

Larry,
Your girls sure eat a lot!!!!  And good too I might add.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 19, 2005)

kidsmoke said:
			
		

> Larry...how do you make ABT's?   =P~



I make them a little different but here goes.

10-15 Jalapeno Peppers halved and seeded
1 block of cream cheese
3/4 cup Mexican cheese
3/4 cup cooked meat of your choice (pulled pork, chicken, bacon, beef)
Chili powder, onion powder and garlic powder to taste
Raw "thin" sliced bacon strips cut in half

Combine all of the ingredients above and stuff into the pepper halves, but don't overstuff or the cheese will run all over the place.
Wrap a half a piece of bacon around each pepper and cook indirectly until the bacon is done.


----------



## kidsmoke (Oct 19, 2005)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> kidsmoke said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh man that sounds good.  Got the new grill bottom from weber and feeling better so I'll be smoking and grilling this weekend.  I love Jalapeno's, think I'll try the ABT's and skewered chicken while the smokers going.


----------



## Finney (Oct 20, 2005)

Kid, glad you got your replacemant from Weber.  You've got to love their customer service.


----------

